# Bell housing rattle! (Video inside)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

Yes of course I had to get the dreaded bell housing rattle, and rattle it did... I even had someone comment 'that sounds like a bag of spanners!' lol.. and NO I wasnt laughing at the time..

2 videos, ...well Audio, that I recorded to show how foooookin annoying it is! That's the sound you hear from the side of the car, the sound everyone car hear.. lovely!

NOW fixed thanks to the ACspeedtech bell housing fix.. (machined bell housing)

1 - Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
2 - Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Thanks Nissan for the mockery I have endured :chairshot BUT the GTR's worth it....Now it's sorted! :chuckle:

chron


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Did you man up :chuckle: and get the downpipes done whilst you were there?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Did you man up :chuckle: and get the downpipes done whilst you were there?


yup :chuckle: And I am loving them so far (couldnt resist the free upgrade as they *the stock front cats* where coming out anyway to do the bell housing), the sound they make at 3000rpm upwards it great! so raspy! plus the car feels more responsive as well, all gears, and feels like its spooling faster also. 

We now have Russ fellows Downpipes and russ fellows y pipe non resonated, but still the stock back box... Was wanting to do some track days, but not sure if it will pass on noise??


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

**** me that sounds like a tractor..... never thought they could sound that bad! and Nissan say that was within tolerance???

I didn't have any noise at all but while my car was at Litchfields with the gear box out for circlips they said there was lateral play so they replaced it with their fix for a part only price.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Chronos said:


> yup :chuckle: And I am loving them so far (couldnt resist the free upgrade as they *the stock front cats* where coming out anyway to do the bell housing), the sound they make at 3000rpm upwards it great! so raspy! plus the car feels more responsive as well, all gears, and feels like its spooling faster as also.
> 
> Russ fellows Downpipes and russ fellows y pipe non resonated, but still the stock back box... Was wanting to do some track days, but not sure if it will pass on noise??


Nicce :thumbsup:

I made the mistake and didnt get the downpipes put on when changing my bellhousing  But i wanna put them on at my next service..

Do you get any drone at 2 - 3k rpm ?? If so how bad isit..?

Im thinking of same set up as you, russfellows downpipes + non-res y-pipe and stock rear system..

Also if you dont mind me asking, how much was the downpipes+y-pipe ??


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> **** me that sounds like a tractor..... never thought they could sound that bad! and Nissan say that was within tolerance???
> I didn't have any noise at all but while my car was at Litchfields with the gear box out for circlips they said there was lateral play so they replaced it with their fix for a part only price.


Yes it makes the car sound crap on idle, it didnt make much noise really when moving over 20mph, note sure about nissan and tolerances, as my car is out of warranty, so got an indy to sort it,.. Mine didnt have any play/noise, then it suddenly went over a couple of weeks.



Hashlak said:


> Nicce :thumbsup:
> I made the mistake and didnt get the downpipes put on when changing my bellhousing  But i wanna put them on at my next service..
> Do you get any drone at 2 - 3k rpm ?? If so how bad isit..?
> Im thinking of same set up as you, russfellows downpipes + non-res y-pipe and stock rear system..
> Also if you dont mind me asking, how much was the downpipes+y-pipe ??


Well I've had the russ-f non-res y-pipe on for about 4 months and drone is accepable to me, it still drones.. but about 1/3 less than the milltek non res I had on for 2 weeks (couldnt stand it), and the drone with russ's sounds more rearwards, towards the back box so sounds more natural, whereas the milltek sounds more central-rear, so for me was more boomy in the cabin..

Now with the downpipes on, it say its about 1/4 louder than before, as I am used to the y pipe after having it 4 months, I'm happy with it, its worth the trade of for me, when you hear the 'wwwhhhahhhhhhh--bbbbrr-raaaspppppppppppppp' just over 3000rpm, it raises a smile. PM sent

chron


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Good one Chronos :thumbsup: I'm getting a full RF system fitted in a couple of weeks time. It's a great sounding system ...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Well done. Are you finding it pulls harder to the red line than before?


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> **** me that sounds like a tractor..... never thought they could sound that bad! and Nissan say that was within tolerance???
> 
> I didn't have any noise at all but while my car was at Litchfields with the gear box out for circlips they said there was lateral play so they replaced it with their fix for a part only price.


How much do Litchfield's charge for circlip upgrade please?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That rattle sounded like an older Skyline GTR with a multiplate clutch!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Well done. Are you finding it pulls harder to the red line than before?


I've found the car feels more lively all round tbh, especially spool, not because of the few extra horses, I think its because the turbo can breath more easily now..



Evo9lution said:


> Good one Chronos :thumbsup: I'm getting a full RF system fitted in a couple of weeks time. It's a great sounding system ...


 sweeeeeeeeeeeet! what backbox you going for? unsilenced? silenced? ypipe res/non res?

Ohhhhhhhhhhh folks on a side note, I have noticed that you do get wafts of exhaust fumes now and again when you have the windows down and/or the car fans blowing cold air in etc... this is mainly when stopped at lights, or coming of boost and slowing right down to a stop/crawl..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

more yes's than no's... 3 months later, since the acspeedtech fix, and she's still not rattling! love it!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

UPDATE: another 6 months, and still NOT rattling!  bliss.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Im having the 4.25 along with the upgraded new bell housing done, cant wait !


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Im having the 4.25 along with the upgraded new bell housing done, cant wait !


How have you found it?? I'm still loving the silence!!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Chronos said:


> How have you found it?? I'm still loving the silence!!


I've had to go out and buy a new rattle, it just font feel the same Lol quiet and smooth


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

that rattle is so embarrasing, out of all the agricultural tractorish noises our cars make, that one is by far the most annoying.

Will get litchfield onto this along with circlips at some point sooner then later!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Fryman said:


> that rattle is so embarrasing, out of all the agricultural tractorish noises our cars make, that one is by far the most annoying.
> 
> Will get litchfield onto this along with circlips at some point sooner then later!


It certainly is, when your neighbor tells you "It sounds like a bag of spanners!" , one was not impressed!


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

i done my bell housing and downpipes a few weeks ago..done my own bell housing mod and it is as quiet as a mouse..and the downpipes make the car sound awesome now


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What did you do to the bell housing? I assume you didn't do it in position?


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> What did you do to the bell housing? I assume you didn't do it in position?


i did change it for one i'd already modified..new bearings and a alloy retainer that keeps it all in place and stops the shaft from moving and making noise


----------



## Antyllus (Apr 12, 2015)

Chronos said:


> We now have Russ fellows Downpipes and russ fellows y pipe non resonated, but still the stock back box... Was wanting to do some track days, but not sure if it will pass on noise??


Hi there, My car has the Russ Y pipe non res, I'm considering the same set up as you with downpipes and stock back box. 

How have you got on with track noise levels? can you get on at Anglesey/Oulton ok?

Cheers


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Antyllus said:


> Hi there, My car has the Russ Y pipe non res, I'm considering the same set up as you with downpipes and stock back box.
> 
> How have you got on with track noise levels? can you get on at Anglesey/Oulton ok?
> 
> Cheers


I have this exhaust now
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/337066-v...-built-quiet-track-loud-road.html#post3610554

was fine at Anglesey  it measures 88db @ idle/4000rpm, and that's with downpipes!! sweet, In quiet mode.


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

I am sorry if this is a stupid question, what is a Bell Housing? where is it located and what is it for. 

I apologize in advance if the question sounds stupid


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

It's where the gearbox mates to the engine block. It also houses the clutch mechanism; So called because it's bell shaped. It's a common term used on all makes and models.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Agree with above. There is a prop shaft that goes to the gearbox, which is at the rear of the car. The bellhousing rattle is is where the bearing that fits in the bellhousing has excess play and as such the prop doesnt spin exactly true and makes the noise.


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Jimbostir said:


> It's where the gearbox mates to the engine block. It also houses the clutch mechanism; So called because it's bell shaped. It's a common term used on all makes and models.


its basically a housing that is shaped like the front of a manual gearbox..but on the GTR it just houses a shaft..two bearings and bolts to the rear of the engine..
the shaft moves back and forth over time and sometimes the bearings get so loose that it damages the casing..once there is wear there is noise..hench the term bell housing rattle.the gearbox is at the rear of the car and a propshaft is connected to the bell housing shaft and that sends the engine power back into the gearbox..hope that helps


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

12 months on and STILL rattle free, silence is golden , Bliss!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Chronos said:


> 12 months on and STILL rattle free, silence is golden , Bliss!!!


17 months on, still silence is golden!!! makes me cringe listening back to the sound clips in #1 ha ha


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow that video noise is so horrendous! So glad mine was done 2k before I bought it. I would literally crap myself if that noise happened not knowing what is was.


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

That sounds pants,didn't realize they were that bad.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

67.16% of owners saying they have had the rattle, Nissan take note ****ers!


----------



## apollo (Nov 9, 2016)

Chronos said:


> 67.16% of owners saying they have had the rattle, Nissan take note ****ers!


Off topic but Chronos, where are you based? I'm 20mins away from ACspeedtech and I've already made enquiries with Russ about an exhaust system


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

apollo said:


> Off topic but Chronos, where are you based? I'm 20mins away from ACspeedtech and I've already made enquiries with Russ about an exhaust system


Whats that got to do with the bell housing? confused.com


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, don't :flame: the messenger, but ...

There is no mechanical issue with the bell housing "rattle". 
The way it is designed, it rattles. It's annoying, and embarrassing, but there it is. 
The only bell housing bearing check in the workshop manual is for lateral run out. Off the top of my head, 0.2mm. More than that you need a new bell housing. 
And now for the uncomfortable bit. You can shut the rattle up a bit by having your bell housing replaced with one which has been modified. I can't argue, it's quieter.
Nissan don't see the bell housing as an issue, because it isn't. The dealerships are being less than honest with Nissan HQ when they replace housings which don't have more than the max runout. 

I had mine replaced. £850 all in. It rattles less. That's all. 
When I queried if the original had a problem, I was shown the problem. The driveshaft flange was pushed and pulled to its full extent, slamming at each travel end stop. Rattle rattle rattle. That's not the "problem". It has to have some longitudinal travel because the distance between the gearbox input and the motor is not fixed. 

Definitely, some needed one. Especially the ones which damaged the bearing seat. Most of us didn't.


----------



## apollo (Nov 9, 2016)

Chronos said:


> Whats that got to do with the bell housing? confused.com


:chuckle: sorry you quoted a thread to your exhaust set up further up!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

apollo said:


> :chuckle: sorry you quoted a thread to your exhaust set up further up!


ooops, I will get back in my cage now.. haha.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

A solid steady idle is one of the keys to a quiet bellhousing i have had a map where the idle hunted a little and it rattled when warm - the map i have on now is solid @800rpm and not heard a peep out of it


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

I think mine may be developing the rattle. Happens at low speed just as I'm pulling away also when the engine starts and stops but doesn't do it in neutral at idle??? Any ideas??


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

sparky_7999 said:


> I think mine may be developing the rattle. Happens at low speed just as I'm pulling away also when the engine starts and stops but doesn't do it in neutral at idle??? Any ideas??


They always sound rough starting and stopping. What year is your car?

They can make a horrible rattley nosie just as you start to pull away, the newer cars do that. As soon as you lift your foot off the brake it applies throttle itself sensing you want to move, and thats's when the rattle is heard. Older cars don't do that. It's normal.

If you don't rattle in neutral at idle that's quite amazing. Has your BH been changed?


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> They always sound rough starting and stopping. What year is your car?
> 
> They can make a horrible rattley nosie just as you start to pull away, the newer cars do that. As soon as you lift your foot off the brake it applies throttle itself sensing you want to move, and thats's when the rattle is heard. Older cars don't do that. It's normal.
> 
> If you don't rattle in neutral at idle that's quite amazing. Has your BH been changed?


It's 09 plate. Had a look through the history but can't find any paperwork to say it's has been done


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

Just had mine sorted at rb motorsport the guys there said its the worst one they had lol sounds sweet now though no vibration on start up and completely bag of spanners free lmao


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Much as I love the new car it does rattle like a diesel on startup and at idle just like my old one.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AndyE14 said:


> Much as I love the new car it does rattle like a diesel on startup and at idle just like my old one.


it doesnt need to!

you need to speak to dudersvr

check this out below, that's the next one i'm getting!

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563093-bell-housing-options-2.html#post5734477


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chronos said:


> it doesnt need to!
> 
> you need to speak to dudersvr
> 
> ...


Yes perhaps but the 2017 car has the bell housing redesign and I have 2.5 years of warranty left so think I will live with it for now. I lived with it on the old one for 6 years so am used to it, does seem a bit stupid though if Nissan could have designed the OEM parts better.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anybody got a price for the 2017 one, been quoted £1530 all in from one dealer but not had chance to shop around.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Skint said:


> Has anybody got a price for the 2017 one, been quoted £1530 all in from one dealer but not had chance to shop around.


Have you considered the Madisma one? Worked out about £1100 fitted. Ordered it direct and fitted locally.


----------

